# Dream Theme: Your Ultimate Theater Theme



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In the Epic HT Critique thread we just analyzed a Batman themed theater... Willis brought up a really good question. What would your ultimate themed theater room look like? He tossed some good ideas around: inside a submarine... a WWII bunker?

Possibilities are endless... would love to hear some ideas (and details)! )


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never actually wanted a themed theater, but if I did, it would be Flynn's Arcade.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

thrillcat said:


> I've never actually wanted a themed theater, but if I did, it would be Flynn's Arcade.


I like that idea... you'd definitely need one of these:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Would you stuff it full of stand-up arcade cabinets?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a lot of different potential themes bouncing around my head. One has me thinking a room that conveys the mysterious...spooky... character of a dark / light controlled home theater with hints of horror.

Perhaps the inside of an aged barn or slaughter house? The walls could be made of reclaimed barn wood... old rusty tools hanging on the backend of the room interspersed with old wooden crates staked to hide the projector. You could give your speakers a really cool professional paint job that made them look dilapidated or even blood splattered (?). Over the head lighting could be old rusty metal lights...

Lots of imagery to pull from!

Maybe the arrival of October...leaves are changing... has my head going in that direction.

It certainly would be unique!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the light:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Little creepy.... but could be fun!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Would you stuff it full of stand-up arcade cabinets?




I think it would be cool with columns around the room to hide surrounds that were made to look like stand-up cabinets. And definitely that sign as a marquee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm kinda of a Sci-Fi nut, I could see my screen being the main viewer in like a Star Trek bridge environment.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I'm kinda of a Sci-Fi nut, I could see my screen being the main viewer in like a Star Trek bridge environment.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Given the money I would probably try to create optical illusion murals on all walls, floor and ceiling that has the effect of making it seem like you are floating in space


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd, I love your creepy ideas! I can see Jason Vorhees crashing through the walls of your barn house theater!
I keep going through my favorite movies, and which movie sets I think would translate into a cool room. It seems like no end to ideas. How bout Optimus prime looking in from the ceiling, or the green mile with a row of "sparkies" for seating. Or a "300"
Theme, and instead of stacked stone like many homes, how about the mountain of skulls for wall treatments? Pretty much any movie in my collection could have a themed room built around it, to at least the level of the batcave room. The idea I keep going back to is the castle de count dragul. I can see brick columned speakers(maybe stacked stone or field stone with custom stone grill cloth etc) I'd really like to have the creepy crawling shadows randomly incorporated. Not too detailed on paper but in my mind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Andre said:


> Given the money I would probably try to create optical illusion murals on all walls, floor and ceiling that has the effect of making it seem like you are floating in space




That's a cool idea.... it would give you a true sense of spaciousness. Ultimately minimalist?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Todd, I love your creepy ideas! I can see Jason Vorhees crashing through the walls of your barn house theater!
> I keep going through my favorite movies, and which movie sets I think would translate into a cool room. It seems like no end to ideas. How bout Optimus prime looking in from the ceiling, or the green mile with a row of "sparkies" for seating. Or a "300"
> Theme, and instead of stacked stone like many homes, how about the mountain of skulls for wall treatments? Pretty much any movie in my collection could have a themed room built around it, to at least the level of the batcave room. The idea I keep going back to is the castle de count dragul. I can see brick columned speakers(maybe stacked stone or field stone with custom stone grill cloth etc) I'd really like to have the creepy crawling shadows randomly incorporated. Not too detailed on paper but in my mind...
> 
> ...




300! 

Rear wall lined with a wall of spears that act as diffusion! ;-)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> 300!
> 
> Rear wall lined with a wall of spears that act as diffusion! ;-)




Nice! And random spear tips poking in from the ceiling and walls treated as the inside of a shield. 
How bout skull island?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes. Everything hidden all you would see are the chairs and the screen, the rest is just "expanse", Of course people with vertigo wouldn't be able to step foot in the theater.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well that might be an issue. ;-) 

You know what would be neat? The entry way into to your room would have a vortex/spinning tunnel with a suspended walkway.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Something list this be perhaps less "busy"


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Nice! And random spear tips poking in from the ceiling and walls treated as the inside of a shield.
> How bout skull island?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that idea... skulls... spears... of course, you'd need a well of some kind :R


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Andre said:


> Something list this be perhaps less "busy"


Very cool... 

Would have to be a large room to make the effect work


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I've always thought Battlestar Galactica could make a cool themed room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I like this one, although boy would it blow the budget!


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I do wonder how all those hard reflective surfaces would impact on the audio?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony, me likey!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tedd said:


> I do wonder how all those hard reflective surfaces would impact on the audio?




I would guess(optimistically) that there's enough dimension and lack of flat areas to work in a diffusive manner. Maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Wood and Stone. I am sure I would love the rest of the house as well


----------

